# Sony 7RII vs 7III



## Octonarian (Nov 10, 2020)

I owned a 7RII for a couple of years and always was impressed by the total sharpness of the camera.  I decided to upgrade to a 7RIV and was disappointed in the sharpness and returned the camera.  On an impulse I then bought a A7III, which is sharp, but not as sharp as the 7RII, using the same lens,  a 
FE 4/24 - 105 G OSS.  Can anyone tell me why this is so, or am I doing something wrong with the settings on the menu?


----------



## lanceslens (May 24, 2021)

It's most likely the lens. When using the A7RIV I would stick with primes. You can try renting a Sigma 85mm or 105mm 1.4 and see what you think of the sharpness then.


----------



## paigew (May 24, 2021)

There are so many focus settings with the A7III, you probably have something set "wrong" for your shooting scenario. There are a lot of good youtube videos that explain all the different auto focus features that I found very helpful in deciding how to configure mine


----------

